

Ask HN: PHP to RoR, dreamhost to what? - hella

I've been writing PHP and hosting everything on dreamhost for about a year. I just started learning Ruby/Rails today. I'd like to change my host to something that will (1) support both Rails and PHP and (2) scale easily if any of my future projects happen to gain traction.<p>Which do you recommend? (I've heard both AWS and Heroku mentioned, but have no clue otherwise.)
======
fooandbarify
It's worth noting that you can run Rails on Dreamhost. Don't really remember
the details (I'm a Python guy, and it's been a while since I used Dreamhost)
but it's probably searchable and if not, I'm sure customer service can help
you. Dreamhost may not be the right choice for a heavy-load web application,
but it is probably an excellent place to get your feet wet.

------
nreece
Slicehost and Linode are both pretty good for scalable VPS hosting.

~~~
LeBlanc
Another recommendation for Linode. I run four apps (two of which were on the
front page of HN and saw the subsequent traffic spike) on my 768 linode and
have had no problems handling the traffic.

~~~
Skywing
I can also vouch for this Linode recommendation.

